# Delaware Lake 3-27-21



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Hit Delaware lake today with deerfarmer. We started at 9:00 am. Water temp was 56 in the morning and 60 when we left at 5:00 pm. Water was pretty stained! Lots of people fishing today! Weather was great! We caught around 65 crappies and kept 44. Almost all were females full of eggs! Really nice blacks! The biggest fish was 1.42 lbs. Caught all the fish slowtrolling. Felt good to get out!


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

My Dad and I hit the 3+ acer pond again. The crappie weren't where we found them a few weeks ago. I started throwing a 1/8 oz Bomber blue and black spinnerbait and walking the pond. I caught 6 bass then got a 11" Crappie. I called dad over and it was game on. Great day with Dad. Caught with plastics under bobber with wax worms and 1" Gulp minnow on doll fly.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

We were in Morrow county.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice catch and report!


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Great catch! I'll bet that was a very fun day! What do you all find most effective for crappie? I've heard everything from the roadrunners to tubes, but my Dad always seemed to insist on the marabou jig. One of these days I'd like to target crappie again. Problem is I get hyper focused on the saugeye this time of year (confession).


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

saturday was a great day on delware! congrats on your haul!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> Great catch! I'll bet that was a very fun day! What do you all find most effective for crappie? I've heard everything from the roadrunners to tubes, but my Dad always seemed to insist on the marabou jig. One of these days I'd like to target crappie again. Problem is I get hyper focused on the saugeye this time of year (confession).


Everything you mentioned will catch crappies. Right now they are in pre spawn and roaming around chasing schools of shad. So the easiest way to catch them is slowtrolling. We use minnow rigs when doing that. When they move up to the banks and into cover about any style jig under a bobber will work. Good luck!


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

polebender said:


> Everything you mentioned will catch crappies. Right now they are in pre spawn and roaming around chasing schools of shad. So the easiest way to catch them is slowtrolling. We use minnow rigs when doing that. When they move up to the banks and into cover about any style jig under a bobber will work. Good luck!


Thanks for the tips! I have a 13 and 16 year old and may have to give it a try with them. Hoping Mother Nature makes up her mind sometime soon. What a roller coaster this week looks like! ;o)


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awesome Job Polebender / Deerfarmer - Those are some nice slabs.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Them’s some nice fish! Outstanding job..


----------

